# Bubble Tip Anemone detaching at night



## JTF7

Hi everyone,

I have a small nano reef which has been up and running for 6 months now. I have 2 small BTAs and 1 larger one. All seem quite healthy, however, the larger BTA has started to detach its self from the rocks at night. It seems fine all day and then when the lights go off it puffs up and detaches. It has already gotten sucked into one of the powerheads once  but seems to have survived .

Any insight into why it may be doing this? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## TankCla

She doesn't like that spot in your tank. Find a hole in your LR and place it there. Lower your water movement for a while. Put a strong light there and she will stay put.


----------



## JTF7

Thanks for the response Claud. I hope this works. The anemone seems to be trying to hide from the light. I have LED's (par 38), all my anemones seem to hide from the direct light. Do you have any experience with this? Are the LED's too strong?

thnx!


----------



## TankCla

Those lights are powerful. If she is not used to that powerful light, you have to gradually introduce her. My BTA's love the par38.


----------



## JTF7

Good to know that BTA's like the LED's. I have suspected for a while that they may be too strong. Maybe I have them too close to the water, they are about 6 inches from the surface.


----------



## Bayinaung

JTF7 said:


> Good to know that BTA's like the LED's. I have suspected for a while that they may be too strong. Maybe I have them too close to the water, they are about 6 inches from the surface.


Yes that's probably what it is. Or you might have moved the lights closer to where the BTAs are. I have two small rosebud BTAs in a nano and they move around a lot when lights or conditions change in the tank. One guy that's never moved was moving around all over the place like a snail yesterday as I cut the lights and moved the tank to a new location. Have never seen a BTA of mine move around that much till sunday.

I suggest pull the lights back about 12 inches from the tank and see how they settle.


----------



## JTF7

Thanks for all the advice!


----------

